# HTPC Start - Auswahl zwischen Desktop und Kodi



## _maxe (25. August 2015)

Hallo an alle,

habe im Wohnzimmer einen kleinen HTPC stehen auf dem Xubuntu läuft.
Kodi habe ich nachträglich installiert da ich mit Kodibuntu einige Performance Probleme hatte.

Nun sieht es eben wie folgt aus:

Möchte ich etwas auf dem Dekstop erledigen ist alles okay. Mein Rechner Startet den Desktop und ich kann Steam, Browser, etc.  starten.
Soll aber ein Film geschaut werden muss ich nachträglich noch Kodi starten.

Ich könnte natürlich Kodi in den Autostart legen aber dann müsste ich den Desktop nachträglich aufrufen um was zu machen, würde also auf das selbe hinauslaufen.

Für mich wäre die Perfekte lösung wenn ich eine art Auswahlscreen hätte bei dem ich entscheiden kann ob er nach dem Boot den Desktop oder Kodi aufrufen soll.
Am besten noch bevor der Desktop gestartet wird ( kann Kodi gestartet werden ohne einen Desktop im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen? )

Ist sowas möglich unter Linux? Gibt es dafür ein Programm oder hat vielleicht ein Displaymanager schon dieses Feature?

gruß maxe


----------



## Jimini (27. August 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, kannst du im Login-Screen (sofern dieser nach dem Booten) erscheint auswählen, was  danach geladen werden soll.

MfG Jimini


----------



## _maxe (16. September 2015)

Hallo Jimini, danke für die Antwort.
Ja das ich nach dem Login Screen ein Programm fürs sofortige Starten auswählen kann ist mir schon bekannt.
Es ging mir jedoch wie gesagt darum einen Auswahl Screen zu haben, um mir rauszusuchen was denn danach gestartet werden soll. 
Ungefähr wie bei einem Dualboot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir überlegt vielleicht 2 Benutzer anzulegen, ohne Passwort.
Und je nach dem mit welchem ich mich dann anmelde greift entweder der Autostart für Kodi oder eben für den Desktop.

Wäre das auf diese Weiße realisierbar?


----------



## norse (19. September 2015)

Das mit dem Benutzer geht, wäre eine einfache und hübsche möglichkeit, klar.


----------

